# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Gamebird mounts

## Dundee

White duck


Grey duck


Spoonbill


Brown pukeko


Paradise duck


pheasant


This one shows the colour of the pukeko a bit better

----------


## Toby

I love spoonies. Awesome colour

----------


## Blaser

That sponie looks awesome.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> This one shows the colour of the pukeko a bit better
> Attachment 17499



How strange, all the pukes around my place have a big red splodge on their side. Must be a special breed.

----------


## Dundee

Same breed down here Kiwi Sapper during gamebird season :ORLY:

----------


## upnorth uplander

these were shot by a mate

----------


## linyera

nice room !!! nice taxidermies !!

----------


## Dundee

My white duck in the taxidermy studio.

----------


## username

Pheasants look great mounted! Not sure if i would mount any other game bird, maybe a nice greenhead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

